# Canon 6D Specs Leaked - Nikon D600 vs Canon 6D



## sood1992 (Sep 14, 2012)

Right after the launch of Nikon D600, Canon 6D specs were leaked. This is still a speculation but lets wait and see what happens. 

Read More here : Canon 6D Specs Leaked - Nikon D600 vs Canon 6D

What do this about the Canon 6D leaked specs?


----------



## jaomul (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd take either


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

That rumor on the focus system looks like the focus out of the 5d2-which SUCKS and Canon knows it's a bone of contention with their customers. "Leaked" rumors up until this one say it's going to be the focus system out of the 7D which is 19-point all cross-type AF (f/2.8 at center: Dual Cross Sensor)
I can't see Canon screwing up on this again, but they have done stupider things!
The same specs are on the Canon Rumors page now too. Eh. Not going to believe any rumor until it's announced.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 14, 2012)

I wouldn't upgrade if the AF system isn't as good as the 7D. It's amazing for sports. I can't see them making that mistake either.


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 14, 2012)

Did I read it right?  11 AF with a Single cross type?  I hope there's more than one cross-type sensor...


----------



## ChuckV (Sep 14, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> That rumor on the focus system looks like the focus out of the 5d2-which SUCKS and Canon knows it's a bone of contention with their customers. "Leaked" rumors up until this one say it's going to be the focus system out of the 7D which is 19-point all cross-type AF (f/2.8 at center: Dual Cross Sensor)
> I can't see Canon screwing up on this again, but they have done stupider things!
> The same specs are on the Canon Rumors page now too. Eh. Not going to believe any rumor until it's announced.


If it did feature the 7D's auto-focus system (or a new system of at least near comparable caliber), I'd definitely put my name on the pre-order list. Only 1/4000" is a letdown for a $2500 camera, if true. The 7D will do 1/8000. Small quibble, but when you're talking about that kind of money, it's worth noting.

Curious about other features like AEB, if it will only allow 3 frames, or 3/5/7 like the 5D3.

If it has the AF system from the 5D2, it doesn't really seem to offer much to make itself worth purchasing over a 5D2, unless I'm missing something big skimming those specs. It's got the DISIC 5 instead of 4, which will certainly confer some benefits, but it seems odd to update that and not the AF system, and to artificially limit shutter speed.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 14, 2012)

ChuckV said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > That rumor on the focus system looks like the focus out of the 5d2-which SUCKS and Canon knows it's a bone of contention with their customers. "Leaked" rumors up until this one say it's going to be the focus system out of the 7D which is 19-point all cross-type AF (f/2.8 at center: Dual Cross Sensor)
> ...




Canon Rumors has the price at $1999USD in the same rumor leak... Kind of tells you how reliable rumor leaks are!


----------



## ChuckV (Sep 14, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> ChuckV said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



True enough!

Let me put it this way: I'd wait in line to shell out $2500 for a 7D with the 5D2 sensor (or similar).

I couldn't justify the listed specs as a reasonable midpoint between the 7D and 5D3.

Spending an extra $500+ for a camera with superior IQ that was inferior in every other way doesn't strike me as a good upgrade. Easier for me to justify the extra $2k for the 5D3 than the extra $500 for this camera.

You're right though, "rumors" and "leaks" aren't the most reliable sources, and not everyone would feel the way I do.

Of course, it's also possible that this is an entirely new AF system superior to that of the 5D2, which makes it more justifiable.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 14, 2012)

The $1999 is the US price. Just as the D600 rumor stated a straight currency conversion from the JDM price, then Nikon said its $2099. So it's not a difference in rumors, more like the PhotoRumors didn't put down the street price as the CanonRumors did.


----------



## spicyTuna (Sep 15, 2012)

Is having 1/8000th a big deal? How many people actually shoot at 1/8000th? What are you shooting at 1/8000th?

Hehe, I remember the old days with my Canon AE-1 program with only 1/1000th.


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 16, 2012)

spicyTuna said:


> Is having 1/8000th a big deal? How many people actually shoot at 1/8000th? What are you shooting at 1/8000th?
> 
> Hehe, I remember the old days with my Canon AE-1 program with only 1/1000th.



If you want as much DoF control possible in bright sunny day w/out ND filter you'd really appreciate the availability of max shutter speed of 1/8000.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 16, 2012)

Every single one of those specs is kind of a letdown. XD


----------



## kosteger (Feb 7, 2013)

Here are some awesome reviews on YouTube! 
D600-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPgAWKVB8U8
6D-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKSYEbbIdpc
D600 vs 6D


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 8, 2013)

The camera can't compete feature wise to the 600D,but IQ is a step above the 600 in my opinion.


----------

